

The New Science of Sentencing - bpolania
https://www.themarshallproject.org/2015/08/04/the-new-science-of-sentencing?utm_campaign=Data%2BElixir&utm_medium=email&utm_source=Data_Elixir_47

======
coldcode
Hard to imagine this is science. If we want to ensure the guilty do not
repeat, wouldn't killing them immediately not guarantee a recidivism rate of
0%? Unless you believe in reincarnation or ghosts at least it has a real
mathematical basis.

~~~
sombremesa
It may be subjective, but I don't think recidivism rate is so important that
you would kill people who may not reoffend, or really might not be guilty in
the first place. Personally I would prefer that at least in the case of non-
violent crimes, it is better to parole almost everyone to reduce the suffering
of innocents.

I also found the following quote weird because the article states people are
worse at predictions and more biased than statistics:

> “You mean to tell me they’re using statistics to determine what’s going to
> happen to me?” he asked. “That ain’t right.”

------
baseballmerpeak
I thought _Minority Report_ was just a movie...

------
hosh
I wonder if those statistical models will also include how time spent within
the prison increases recidivism.

